# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Xenopus (Silurana) tropicalis Care Sheet

## Terry

*Xenopus (Silurana) tropicalis Tropical Clawed Frog*  
*Care Sheet*
*By Jenste
*




*Frogs: * Males grow up to 2 in body and Females grow up to 2.5 in body. Fully Aquatic, they do not need a land area in their tank. They do need access to air to breathe  they do not have gills like fish. They have no tongue and no visible ear. Their eyesight is very poor, they hunt/find their food by scent.   These are a small silver/gray frog with silver eyes and an extra claw on their hind foot. Have webbing between the toes on their hind feet only, have four fingers on their hands. 


 
*Tank: * 10 gallons for a pair, 15-20 gallon standard or high for four,  20 gallon long for six, then the larger the tank the more flexible you can be with stocking.


*Tank Set up: * Needs a lid! These frogs are escape artists  cover any holes to keep them from exploring.  Have lots of hiding places  make sure there are no holes the frog can becomes stuck in  a stuck frog will drown. These frogs are timid by nature but will be bolder if they know there are plenty of safe areas they can escape to. Use real or silk plants, not plastic  plastic will tear the webbing between their toes. 


 
*Water:* Temp between 75-80*F. A heater may be required in some climates.Use a tap water conditioner to remove chlorine. Filter for improved water quality. Do a 25% water change once a week, siphon from the bottom of the tank to remove waste. 


 
*Diet:* Reptomin sticks, HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites are great for African Clawed Frogs. Treat with frozen bloodworms (thawed prior to feeding), baitstore bought earthworms (rinse off and cut to bite size  use store bought. If caught in the yard there is a very high chance that these worms have come into contact with pesticides and fertilizers.) Never feed feeder fish  these fish have little to no nutritional value and goldfish and minnows block the frogs ability to absorb the B-enzyme. 


 
*Genders: * Upon maturity, around 9 -12 months of age, females will develop a cloaca (small protrusion / tail like in appearance between their hind legs. This is used to pass eggs during mating. ) Males will develop nuptial pads, also know as dirty hands or dirty fingers. The palm and entire inner forearm will turn black. This is to aid the male during amplexus (mating) in helping him hold onto the female around her waist. 


 
*Important:* These frogs cannot be kept with fish, other species of amphibians or reptiles. Best kept in a species only tank (with other African Clawed frogs) who are of similar size to prevent cannibalism. They will eat any live thing that can fit into their mouth.

----------


## bshmerlie

Terry this is great...Can you add a picture of the frog?

----------


## Jen

Here are some pics

----------

tgampper

----------


## Terry

Please note that these care sheets were written by Jenna (Jenste), not me. Thanks!

----------


## Necromencer

I'd love to add a bit of extra information about these frogs: 

1) They require a slightly higher temperature than _Xenopus Laevis. 

_2) They love to bask. To my knowledge, _Silurana Tropicalis_ are the only fully aquatic species that voluntarily likes to bask outside of the water.

----------

